# WHO HAS THE BIGGEST BICEPS ON HERE???



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

simple post chaps, who has the biggest biceps on this site, in inches? answers on the back of a postcard to the usual address................. 8)


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

19" here hoping to be at 20" by march triceps and biceps growing fast at moment


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

definately not me


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Weak point for me - started to grow better when I stoped overtraining them :shock:


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

my current arm routine

triceps - 4 sets of close grips bench

4 sets of skull crushers

3 sets of heavy kickbacks

biceps - 4 sets ez bar curls

4 sets dumbell preachers

3 sets of reverse curls

each body part trained a day at a time and i have seen my arms take off

reps are between 8 - 12


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

my guns are currently a mean 15 inches, not bad for me i'd say, but i'd like them to be up at around 17-18 eventually because i have quite long arms they dont really look as big as 15's

arms are probably my best part, i hit em HARD! real HARD! IMO i've seen the best development when i've trained my arms intensely, this is what i do for my biceps:

3-4 sets of straight barbell curls: heavy weight, cheating out the last couple if necessary, big squeeze at the top of the lift, these are real tough! Bis' should feel pretty blasted after these

2-3 sets of seated/standing alternate dumbell curls: i will mix around the weight for these and also whether i sit or stand, but flex your bis at the top of the curls and if your doing it right they will feel like they are on fire by the end! i think i only had 1 exercise for the bis this would be it!

1-2 sets of incline curls with palms facing out grip: great finisher, bench set at 45-65 degrees, use a light weight (no more than 1/2 what you can dumbell curl), and with these make sure you lower the weights slowly... real slow! and stretch them right out at the bottom, you can really feel it! do as many as you can and by this time if you can't touch the top of you head your bis are probably done, if not finish em with a 2nd set, ut normally 1 set of these and i'm done

sorry i can't be bothered to write all that for tris again, but my tris workout consists of 3 mass builders... CG bench press, skull crushers and triceps pressdowns and all i can say is superslow concentrics on the triceps pressdowns works period!! i'm almoast crying by the time i finish them!

hope that inspires someone to give my workout (or at least some ideas from it) a shot

peace


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

18 2/8 for me


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

Mine are 17.5 inches at the moment, I only give my biceps 2 exercises and a total of 6 sets. My triceps I do 3 exercises and a total of 9 sets.

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

just recnetly turnd 17 and my bi's are 14.2 inches


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2005)

mine are 15.8 16 just pumped


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

secret is to bomb the fxck out ur triceps ur arm measurment will soon go up


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

yo guys, mines 18.7 although only been training 3 months, i used to train 6 years ago though. gonna try steriods soon to try and get the suckers up to 22", fingers crossed!! :roll:


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah cool but what will happen to them when u stop ur cycle? back to 19 or so


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

The biggest mine has ever been was 20.25 inches in sept/oct last year right now after a few months off training (been back at it about 4 weeks) they are 19.5 but they are gaining back pretty quick and nothing less than 20.5 will do this summer. You should all give your height as well as its al relative i'm 5'9".


----------



## nebodybuilder (Jul 2, 2004)

plus how much of that size is muscle, fat water bloat, other substances....

garry, if that's your pic, i imagine your's are amongst the best on here if not the biggest.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

my arms are probably one of the only parts of my body that are truly 18.7" they were my main body part when i trained 5 years ago, aint taken steroids b4 so dont know wat to expect. not really any fat on my arms its just my stomach!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

17.5 cold never measured them pumped.


----------



## nebodybuilder (Jul 2, 2004)

ok. size is one thing, who has split biceps with a good peak. still measuring over 18 '' ? that's gotta narrow it down a bit.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

thats me bang outa luck!!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

counts me out


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

ive seen one set of split biceps in my life on a friend of mine thats a climber. awesome!


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

can anyone post a pic of a set of split biceps? never heard or seen of them?????


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

I cant find a pic at the moment but its where the two heads of the biceps show a distinct separation of the two, inner and outer heads. When I cut up last time I had a nice split on my biceps  but not now I'm bulking 

It is the same when the two muscles that make up the calves show a split between the long and shorts heads. Never had that on my calves though, not that lucky to have great calves.

J


----------



## nebodybuilder (Jul 2, 2004)

take a look at any pic of ronnie coleman ! or darrem charles, arnie, or zack khan for that matter. they're not that uncommon are they ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Zack khan's arms are absolutely unbelieveable


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

Zack khan's arms are absolutely unbelieveable


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry really f**ked up that post but anyway theres zacks arms


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Not mine


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

You must be up there bud 17.5" or 18" you've got good triceps thats important the triceps add alot of girth to the arm alot of guys neglect them too much in favour of biceps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

They're just a bit over 18. I've always liked training triceps more than bis - been trying to get some mass onto the forearms as well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

never really trained forearms specifically do you have a prob with them think mine are about 16.5 not sure never really measuer them


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

I just think they look a bit skinny sometimes compared to my upper arms - I don't really do wrist curls, although I love hammer and reverse curls. Also I try to keep the straps to a minimum when I'm deadlifting or rowing.


----------

